# Pastora Herbicide



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Tried some of it today on some johnson grass and some vasey grass and some dallis grass,will it kill it? And will it come back later? Never used this stuff before but thought I would try it,it is pricey though. Is there anything else that will kill that vasey grass or some call it bull grass that will not kill the bermuda?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

nhbaler282 said:


> Tried some of it today on some johnson grass and some vasey grass and some dallis grass,will it kill it? And will it come back later? Never used this stuff before but thought I would try it,it is pricey though. Is there anything else that will kill that vasey grass or some call it bull grass that will not kill the bermuda?


There are others for Vasey grass, but there are no others for Baha'i, and sand bur...cimirron works for Vasey. This late into the season, I believe I would spot spray rather than broadcasting the whole field. Both stunt the Bermuda.... Good luck


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

What else will kill the vasey and not hurt the bermuda? I know cimirron will kill the bahaia but I didn't think it would kill the vasey. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm fairly certain that it showed a response on Vasey grass, it's been about 3 years since I used it and I'm sure it worked, don't thnk it was the plus because I don't think it was on the market at that time....
Not to uncommon for them to not be listed but still be effective, found out this year that Pastora is effective on red weed (sour weed) u know where a dog pissed, lol....not listed but dad gum sure killed it, not quite like 2-4d but killed it all the same...


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Pastora has been good for me (south Louisiana) in controlling Vasey, Johnsongrass, crabgrass, dallis grass, and bahia. Only the max rate, 1.5 oz/ac, seems to be the most effective however. At that rate, it will stunt your bermuda, probably to the point of losing one cutting if the weather doesn't cooperate with you and you don't get some urea on it within 2 weeks of application. Cimarron works for me on Vasey that hasn't produced a seedhead yet, johnsongrass, and dallis grass. Supposed to kill bahia, too, but in 2 years of use, I haven't seen it outright kill bahia dead yet. It will stunt it, though. As for Pastora's claimed residual effect, I can't vouch for that either way because every year every variety of weed comes back somewhere else in the field. Is it a new infestation from somewhere else or a failure in Pastora's residual pre-emergence control? Can't say for sure. I also spray 12 oz/ac per acre of roundup on some fields that are not too infested and it does as good a job as Cimarron does for alot less money. After years of dealing with multiple fields of varying location, size, and bermuda variety, I have learned that every field is different and will respond in it's own unique way to whatever across-the-board spraying program I have.


----------

